# AT&T customers can now send texts via Amazon Echo



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's the link to the article I found first:
http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/18/technology/amazon-echo-att-texts/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool

And here is the link to AT&T's site with instructions on enabling the skill and setting up your contacts.
https://www.att.com/offers/send-messages-amazon-echo.html?partner=LinkShare&siteId=TnL5HPStwNw-LTUL5e6S_fk8WdcjaA6x3w


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing... I'm gonna have to try that out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  I wonder if any other carriers are doing this...things to check out!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I tried it out & it worked! You have to say your message continuously, if you pause she thinks it's the end of the message. I can't see myself using it very often, but if your hands busy, wet , dirty, etc & you need to send a short text, it comes in handy.  

Your sent message doesn't show up on your phone since it's sent by AT&T, but you do receive the reply on your phone.


----------

